# Wood Gloat



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

My lumber supplier received 6 pallets of Oregon big leaf maple this week. Everything is mostly cutoffs and range in size from 12" to 36"+. Some have bark inclusions and voids, but most have a lot of usable clear wood. All of the wood is highly figured quilt which I have never seen anywhere in Atlanta. I just spent an hour over there digging through all the pallets and finding excellent pieces.

All the 4/4 stuff is 7/8" and marked $5 each, regardless of the size. They average 6" x 24", but I found a couple boards on the bottom that were 12" x 40". Three pallets have 9/4 billets averaging around 24"+ long and anywhere from 2" to 8" wide. These billets are price from $10 to $30 each. This is the most amazing collection of quilted maple I have ever seen. All you guys in the Atlanta area should run over to Peachstate lumber in Kennesaw and get some of this stuff before it gets gone. One guy already bought an entire pallet. They also have a pallet with around 400 bdf of perfectly clear 8' long boards that range from 5" to 12" wide. All of this is quilted also. Most of it is priced by the piece from $30 to $50.

This is about $100 worth that I brought back this morning.










I got twelve 4/4 boards of various sizes and three 9/4 billets that are 24" long and 7-8" wide.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great score!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow beautiful wood a great find


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Score! can't wait to see the projects


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice, Nice, Nice.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW! That's some beautiful wood!


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn! That is some sweet wood!


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

I got a woody….....!!!!

I need a find like this.


----------



## rusticandy (Sep 26, 2008)

That is awesome stuff- I used to buy it direct for the mill, in Mehama Oregon- I miss having access to this material.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Mmmmmm…. This is the kind of wood that just gets my blood flowen…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

You are one lucky dude.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with TreeBones! Too bad it's too far from Oklahoma! Shucks!


----------

